# Ringworm? Weird marks, not sure what they are.



## rlstill (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my puppy Daisy. She is 12 weeks old and and has had two of her vaccinations so far. The past couple of days she has been itching like crazy and has these weird marks on her stomach and I was hoping someone knew what they are. I am not sure if it is ringworm or not. Thanks for any help!


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

is that scabbing from scratching? Could be a fungal thing- a vet can do a scrape and find out it can spread fast if it is fungal. Did you clean the floor or did she lay in anything weird lately?


----------



## rlstill (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe it is scabbed up from her itching. She has not laid in anything weird but she loves to dig, so she probably got whatever is it from the dirt.


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

if it were me I would use Tea tree oil diluted on it -but that is me and I would get it checked- looks like a smaller spot too in the one pic?? I hate the yard issues myself. 2 of mine go grub hunting - thats real fun to find in their poop *GAG*


----------



## rlstill (Jan 15, 2009)

I will have to try that. I have problems with her digging, I have been trying to get her to stop but she loves it so much. I am going to get her a doggie sand box in the back so she can dig in that, that is what one of the trainers said to do, not sure if it works. Thanks for the help!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like it could be a staph infection. You should ask your vet when you go in for her next shots. Or earlier if it is causing an issue or gets worse. By the way, how old was she when she got her first shot?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd at least call the vet right away. Many things like ringworm are contagious to humans.


----------



## rlstill (Jan 15, 2009)

She got her first shots at 7 weeks. Her third set is coming up in a week and 4 days, so I am wondering if I should just wait till then, or if it is an issue that need to be addressed right away.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I would call the vet and ask them. Maybe you could run in and they could check but not charge a whole office call and such since you will be back in less than 2 weeks. Call the office. Chat with them and see what they think.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Staph or ringworm are contagious to humans too. She needs to be seen, so that you guys can watch yourselves to make sure you don't get it if it is staph or ringworm.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

4paws-up said:


> if it were me I would use Tea tree oil diluted on it -but that is me and I would get it checked- looks like a smaller spot too in the one pic?? I hate the yard issues myself. 2 of mine go grub hunting - thats real fun to find in their poop *GAG*


DO NOT USE TEA TREE ON A DOG! It can cause permanent nurological damage if not EXTREAMELY diluted (as in what you would find in a shampoo) and even when properly diluted should be used with care. 

Take your dog to a vet and get a test done for ringworm. Get the PROPER meds for this from the vet because IF that's what it is it's HIGHLY contagious. You'll need to treat your house as well and watch all other mammals and birds that come in contact with your dog.



rlstill said:


> She got her first shots at 7 weeks. Her third set is coming up in a week and 4 days, so I am wondering if I should just wait till then, or if it is an issue that need to be addressed right away.


 
It needs to be addressed as an acute care, ringworm can be very aggressive and do alot of damage to her skin. Get her in ASAP.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Definitely take her to a vet...

It does look like staph. Desi has a problem with recurring staph. Believe it or not, I think he got it from my son who also has a recurring problem with it in his big toe (from a cut he received from his soccer trainer - but that's another story "sigh"). I think he licked my son's feet when it was active -Yuck! The vet gives him antibiotics for it, and I bathe him in a special shampoo. I also have a cream I rub on it (all from the vet). He gets better, then has relapses! Staph is definitely hard to deal with!


----------



## rlstill (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I have a vet visit tommorow. I described the rash on her tummy and they suspect it is staph but they won't know for sure until tommorow, so thanks for all your help!


----------



## wylie1 (Nov 25, 2008)

My Pom has had the EXACT looking same thing for 4 months. We have been treating her with antibiotics,now on a stronger second round for 1 month. Plus I have to use 2 different antibacterial shampoos at the same time twice a week. No cream to be used as it can trap the bacteria and keep it going, the vet said. A skin scraping will show if its that.Although it looked like ringworm it tested negative but she has a lot of bacteria on her skin from the scraping. She has gone bald in every spot she has has and there where many. The hair is just now starting to grow back. So get her to the vet as soon as you can. Good luck


----------



## rlstill (Jan 15, 2009)

I took her to the vet and it turned out to be a bacterial fungus. They put on antibiotics and it has started going away. Just thought I would let everyone know!


----------

